# Delete post



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)

Could an administrator please delete this post?

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/113-heating/59346-heating-plastic-tub.html

I'm so sorry I forgot to post on one of my other posts. 

Thanks.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It doesn't need to be deleted, I already closed it.


----------

